# coprophragia... any remedies?



## Jose (Apr 7, 2009)

Our Dog is eating his own ****, he does it if ocassionally poops in the house and he did it last week outside after he got sick! uke:and we don't know exactly what make him sick, but he loves to chew on leaves, acorns, twigs, etc etc.
He is only 5 months, so the ocassional accident happens inside and if we are not looking, 5 minutes later we can smell it!
But he is actually very good going outside to do bussines, we trained him to ring the bells.
My vet told me about sprinkling meat tenderizer on his food, seems to work but we don't know how healthy this is, may be a couple of weeks just to break the habit?

Any other remedies?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhhh..yess....infamous poop eaters...we have quite a few here. I have resorted to spraying bitter apple on their freshly made Rembrandts in the hopes that it will deter it...uke:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I-Yi-Yi...:brushteeth: YOu can do a search for poo eating....it's a popular problem. I have a little PE (poo-eater) too yuck! YOu can try adding the Adolfs meat tenderizer to the food...or pineapple..or putting hot sauce on the fresh poo to deter him. There are products out called For-bid and Deter and some will have success with these. Some pups seem to outgrow it. Mine hasn't though. Stay on it though! You have a better chance of changing the behavior while he's young and I will wish you good luck! It's a nasty habit.


----------



## Jose (Apr 7, 2009)

We are using the Adolfs, and seems to work, do you think is healthy?( I guess is healthier than his own poop yuck!)
We are going this way, may be just to try to break the habit!.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure about everyone else, but Baloo is trained to go outside, and I pooper scooper after every doo doo....LOL! Why is it always about the poo


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Someone on the Forum (Lina, maybe?) was using Adolphs for awhile (for the dog, ha!,) but found it contained a lot of sodium...I think. Read the ingredients, anyway, I could be wrong.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you're right, it was Lina. I had good luck with the pineapple...but only when I was using it daily. I would've had to use it for the rest of his life and on every other dog around and counting my foster, I have four! I also pick up after each and every poo and keep track of who poos and when LOL! Still, while I'm cleaning up after one, my little PE runs to get another! :frusty:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh god. I must say I'm concerned about mine potentially having a taste for it. I saw one of the lactating moms have a bite out in the potty area while I was there. The breeder tried unsuccessfully to get her to drop it. She says the pregnant and nursing bitches all do it, and the puppies see it... learn.... I've read that's one possible reason for picking up the habit. My yorkie would turn around and smell hers - nose too close for my comfort, but never once saw her eat it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, I was using Adolph's but my older dog, Kubrick, (who is not the poop eater, but the poop eater - Hitchcock - will go for any poop including other dogs') had a bad reaction to it because of the high sodium content - he was drinking a LOT of water and peeing like a lake every time he went. Hitchcock had no negative side effects, however. It all depends on the dog. It's fine to give it to your dog if he doesn't have any side effects from it.

Pineapple did not work for us so I feel like I'm out of options. Hot sauce does but he knows the difference between when it's there and when it's not there... not sure how to remedy that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh. Sorry to hear the pineapple annnnnnnd the Adolphs is out! It's taken me awhile but I've learned to chill out over it. When hubs or son come in they know to ask if Marley ate poo before they take any of his kisses!

My foster Chingy is an older gal on a special canned food added diet and is a walk and poo-er. Marley will follow her as she goes, so I have to really be firm with Marley!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My vet told me papaya enzymes for a rescue we had that did that. It did seem to work well.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have tried everything except the hot sauce (that is next) and no luck. I asked my vet and she told me if I find something that works, let her know. She had the problem with her dogs too. The worst is when they eat it and then throw it up. It smells even worse the second time arounduke:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> My vet told me papaya enzymes for a rescue we had that did that. It did seem to work well.


That's what's in the meat tenderizer... I didn't know you could get it by itself, though. Where do you buy it?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina,
I just did a search and found it on GNC's website. I am thinking vitamin stores will have it. Let me know if it works if you try it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy, I am in the same boat. With 4 dogs running around, I cant get to pick up the poops, or sprinkle them quick enough to keep Logan from getting to the next one, before me!! I really cannot give something in all of their food, because Lily has a medical issue. 
I will say that lately I noticed that Logan's behavior outside is almost like it is a challenge for him to get it "before" we do. I am going to try and be diligent about picking up as soon as the others go, but not "look" or even acknowledge Logan standing there. I won't even look at him. Maybe he wil see that it really isnt a challenge anymore & stop. He does not eat his own, he just goes after the girls! 
What a yucky subject!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes the health food stores will carry the papaya. Meat tenderizer has a ton of salt in it, so the papaya enzyeme is better.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I too am a member of poo eaters. She is soooo good at it. Poos and turns in circles fast enough to make me dizzy making sure she is the first one to catch the dropping.

Pineapple, pineapple juice and Deter have not worked for us. Considering the Adolph's but reluctant from Lina's experience. I have just chilled out over it. If I get it first, horray for me...if not....yum yum to Evye.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

curious if any of the dogs on raw do this?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> I have tried everything except the hot sauce (that is next) and no luck. I asked my vet and she told me if I find something that works, let her know. She had the problem with her dogs too. The worst is when they eat it and then throw it up. It smells even worse the second time arounduke:


I have not had that pleasurable experience yet.....so looking forward to it.:suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> What a yucky subject!!


I agree! uke: Yes, with four dogs it's a nightmare. Sometimes he's worse about than others. Sometimes I think he's stopped! But no.. :frusty: When he gets really bad about it, I use a lead on him until after everyone has pottied to keep him out of trouble.


----------

